# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  تجربة الاقتراب من الموت!

## محمد العيسى

تجربة الاقتراب من الموت

تعريف هذه الظاهرة باختصار هو أن بعض المرضي الذين تتوقف قلوبهم عن الخفقان – لعدة دقائق - نتيجة لسكتة قلبية او سكتة دماغية - عندما يعودون للوعي بعد موتهم السريري و اقترابهم الشديد من الموت فان بعضهم يحكي عن وقائع غريبة حصلت لهم – في عالم غير عالمنا هذا – خلال الفترة التي سجل الاطباء فيها توقف قلوبهم او أدمغتهم عن الحياة. هنالك قاسم مشترك في كثير من الوقائع التي يرويها أؤلائك الذين مروا بهذه التجربة بغض النظر عن جنسياتهم او خلفياتهم الدينية أو التعليمية أو الثقافية و يشمل ذلك مايلي:


شعور المريض بانه قد خرج من جسده حيث ينظر لجسده المسجي من مكان أعلي و يري و يسمع الاطباء الذين يلتفون حول الجسد .

شعور المريض بانه قد مات ولكنه يدهش لتوقد ذهنه و وعيه الشديد بما حوله و وضوح الرؤيا لديه لدرجة تفوق ماكان عليه خلال حياته.

مروره بعد ذلك بنفق نوراني ضيق.

مشاهدته وتواصله مع بعض من مات من أقرباؤه.

مقابلته لكائن أو كائنات نورانية ( هنا يفسر كل مريض هذا الكائن أو الكائنات – التي لم تخبرهم من هي - حسب أعتقادهم الديني فبعض المسيحيين يرون فيها السيد المسيح و بعض اليهود يصفونها بانها ملائكة- و آخرون يفسرونها ب أشباح- ملاك حارس ....الخ – في كتاب قرأته لمسلمة شيعية كندية مرت بتلك التجربة كان تفسيرها لتلك الكائنات النورانية بانهم هم الائمة – آل البيت).

يقوم كائن نوراني بعرض كل أعمال المتوفي عليه و هناك ينتفي الاحساس بالوقت حيث تعرض للمرء – في شكل شريط سينمائي - كل أعماله الدنيوية بتفصيل شديد و يري ويحس أثر عمله ( ان كان صالحا أو طالحا) علي الاخرين . يتم التاكيد و التشديد علي أهمية العمل الصالح و أن كل عمل يفعله المرء مهما كان تافها فانه يسجل و يعرض عليه .

يتم اخبار المريض بان ساعة وفاته الحقيقية لم تحن بعد لذا فعليه العودة لجسده – هنا يذكر كثير ممن خاضوا تلك التجربة بانهم كانوا يقاومون العودة و يفضلون البقاء في الجانب الآخر حيث كانوا يشعرون بسعادة لاتوصف.

يعاود القلب أو الدماغ المتعطل العمل – يعود الوعي للمريض.

ينتفي الخوف من الموت تماما عند من مروا بتلك التجربة حيث انهم يصبحون موقنيين تماما بان الموت ماهو الا بداية لمرحلة أخري من الوجود.

أكثر ما ادهش الاطباء و الباحثين في هذه الظاهرة هو ان الناجين من الموت كانوا يصفون للاطباء بدقة شديدة ماكان يفعله و يقوله الطاقم الطبي الملتف حول اجسادهم الهامدة في و قت كانت كل الاجهزة الطبية الموصولة بادمغتهم و قلوبهم تؤكد حدوث الموت السريري المؤقت لهم - بل أن بعض أولائك المرضي الذين ادهشوا اطباؤهم فيما بعد بدقة وصفهم هذا- كانت جراحة الدماغ التي تجري لهم آنذاك تتطلب تغطية عيونهم و آذانهم بشريط لاصق ولكن علي الرغم من ذلك ابصروا و سمعوا كل شئ كان يدور حولهم و هم خارج جسدهم ينظرون – من أعلي - للاطباء الذين كانوا يحاولون اعادة الحياة لجسدهم المتهالك.


بما أن معظم الذين حدثت لهم تجربة الاقتراب من الموت كانوا مرضي بمستشفيات خلال مرورهم بتلك التجربة لذا فان أهم دارسي هذه الظاهرة هم من الاطباء و رائد هذا الحقل هو دكتور ريموند مودي- الامريكي الجنسية الذي ألف اول كتاب عن تجربة الاقتراب من الموت في عام 1975 بعنوان ' حياة بعد حياة '.كما وان دكتور ملفن موريس – أخصائي طب الاطفال قد كتب عدة كتابات عن الاطفال الذين مروا بهذه الظاهرة. 

من أهم الدراسات – غير الامريكية- حول تلك التجربة هي دراسة هولندية تمت عام 1988 باشراف دكتور بيم فان لوميل و أطباء آخرون درسوا حالة 344 مريضا نجوا من السكتة القلبية وتم نشر هذه الدراسة المفصلة في مجلة لانست للبحوث الطبية.

هنالك مئات المقالات و الكتب حول تلك الظاهرة الفها غير الاطباء كثير منهم ادعياء و روحانيون لذا فانني ساتجاهل تلك الكتابات تماما في هذا المقال الذي ساركز فيه علي دراسات الاطباء و العلماء خاصة المذكورين أعلاه كما و سأقوم بتلخيص بحث شيق كتبه مؤخرا د بيم فان لوميل – أخصائي أمراض القلب الهولندي حشد له 51 مرجعا علميا و اطروحة بحثه هذا هو ان وعي الانسان بذاته سيستمر بعد الموت.

كما و سبق ذكره فان دكتور ريمون مودي ( طبيب حاصل علي درجة الدكتوراه يعمل حاليا أستاذا جامعيا و رئيس قسم بجامعة نيفادا الامريكية) هو أول من نشر كتابا عن ظاهرة ال NDE عام 1975 بعنوان ' حياة بعد حياة ' . و في كتابه هذا (ص 90-96) يصف بعض من مروا بتلك التجربة بأنها ' كعودة المرء لداره' ك 'التخرج' و ' كالهروب من السجن' و 'كاليقظة بعد النوم'.

كمسلم أؤمن بما يؤكده الدين ألاسلامي بان من يموت لايعود للحياة مرة أخري ولكني أعتقد بان الذين مروا ب 'تجربة ألاقتراب من الموت'- قد أقتربوا – أكثر مايكون ألاقتراب من الموت- دون أن يموتو , و كما وأن الشخص الذي يقترب من البحر يبدأ في أستنشاق هواء البحر العليل قبل الوصول اليه فكذلك الحال هنا.

أكثر مالفت انتباهي في قصص ال NDE المسجلة في الكتب التي ذكرتها سابقا هو أن معظمها قد حدث لاناس غربيين مسيحيين – و الركن الاساسي في الدين المسيحي هو الايمان بعقيدة الخلاص . قصص أؤلائك الناجين من الموت تكاد تخلو تماما من أي سؤال عن ألايمان بتلك العقيدة- ولكن كل قصصهم تقريبا تتحدث عن مبدأ المحاسبة علي كل صغيرة و كبيرة و علي أهمية العمل الصالح.
###
لا أؤمن بان كل ما رآه المقتربون من الموت – في الجانب الآخر – هو الحق , فتلك التجربة مثل 'الكشف' عند الصوفية هي تجربة 'ذاتية' تهم مصداقيتها في المقام ألاول الشخص الذي مر بتلك التجربة – الا أننا مثل الباحثين ألاخرين في هذه الظاهرة يمكننا تعلم الكثير من اولائك الذين مروا بتلك التجربة.

يعتبر دكتور ملفن موريس أخصائي طب الاطفال والبروفسير بجامعة ولاية واشنطون من رواد دراسة تجربة الاقتراب من الموت عند الاطفال و قد قام باجراء دراسة – مع ثمانية آخرين – نشرت في عدد نوفمبر 1986 ل 'الدورية الامريكية لامراض الاطفال' توصل فيها لقناعة تامة بأن المرضي الذين يمرون بال NDE يجب أن يكونوا علي حافة الموت حتي يمروا بتلك التجربة (مقارنة مع 121 مرضي آخرين ذو حالات خطرة - و آخرون يتعاطون أدوية مخدرة لكنهم لم يكونوا علي حافة الموت- لم تتوقف قلوبهم و ادمغتهم عن العمل مؤقتا).

في كتابه 'قريب من النور' يذكر ملفن موريس بان اهتمام كيم كلارك – اخصائية العلاج النفسي بمستشفي بمدينة سياتل و زميلته في الدراسة المذكورة أعلاه – بتجربة الاقتراب من الموت , قد بدأ عندما التقت كيم كلارك بمريضة قلب بالمستشفي الذي تعمل فيه و ذلك لتقديم النصح النفسي للمريضة التي مرت بذبحة صدرية حادة . لم تكن المريضة مهتمة بنصائح كيم بل كانت راغبة في اخبارها كيف انها قد خرجت من جسدها – اثناء محاولة الاطباء انقاذها – و كيف انها وهي خارج جسدها كانت تري كل المستشفي من اعلي الجو. و لاثبات ذلك اصرت المريضة بانها وهي في تلك الحالة قد رات فردة حذاء في مسطبة فوق شباك مكتب كيم كلارك الواقع في الطابق الخامس عشر من المستشفي . فتحت كيم الشباك ولم تري الحذاء و هي داخل مكتبها – الا انه مع اصرار المريضة تسلقت كيم حافة الشباك و مدت يدها اعلي المسطبة و هنالك عثرت علي فردة الحذاء.

يذكر د . موريس بان تفاصيل تجربة الاقتراب من الموت عند الاطفال مشابهة للتجربة عند الراشدين الا في جانب واحد الا وهو خلو تجارب الاطفال من مراجعة ماعملوه اثناء حياتهم – أي ان اعمالهم لاتعرض عليهم و لايسألون عنها كما يحدث عند البالغين . في صفحة 161-162 من كتاب ' قريب من النور' يوجد النص التالي : “ the striking difference was the lack of a life review in the seventeen childhood NDEs Bush examined, no one had a life review. Yet other events were every bit as powerful as any found in the adult literature.”

الا يذكرنا ذلك بحديث المصطفي عليه الصلاة و السلام ' رفع القلم عن ثلاثة : عن النائم حتى يستيقظ ، وعن الصغير حتى يحتلم ، وعن المجنون حتى يعقل'.

نتيجة لابحاثه المتعددة حول ظاهرة الاقتراب من الموت فقد أصبح دكتور بيم فان لوميل متشككا فيما هو متفق عليه في الاوساظ العلمية حول طبيعة و وظيفة المخ. فالنظرية العلمية السائدة منذ عشرات السنين تؤمن بان كل مايعرفه الشخص من معلومات ( حول ذاته , ذكرياته , معارفه , اعتقاداته و مااكتسبه من معارف ....الخ – كل ذلك الكم الهائل من المعلومات بما تحتويه من صور – اصوات – روائح و العلاقات المعقدة بين هذه المعلومات) يتم تخزينها داخل جهاز المخ . و عند موت المرء يتعطل عمل المخ و لايمكن استرجاع المعلومات التي خزنت فيه.

في كتاباته و مقابلاته يحوم دكتور بيم فان لوميل حول الدعوة لنظرية جديدة حول طبيعة عمل المخ – لم يأطرها تماما بعد - محور مايدعو له هو أن المخ ماهو الا جهاز استقبال ( وجهاز أرسال أحيانا) أشبه مايكون بجهاز التلفاز. و أن ذاكرة الشخص و وعيه بذاته ( شخصيته – ذكرياته - و ماتعلمه من معارف ...الخ) كل تلك المعلومات التي تتكون منها شخصية الفرد يتم تخزينها في مكان آخر خارج المخ و خارج جسد الانسان . يمضي دكتور بيم فان لوميل فيقول بانه كما و ان جهاز التلفاز يتم ضبطه لاستقبال موجات (قنوات) كهرومغناطيسية معينة من بلايين الموجات الكهرومغناظيسية التي تملا الاثير حولنا و التي لانشعر بوجودها - فكذلك الحال مع المخ فهو مجهز بحيث يقوم بالتقاط الموجات (ذكريات – وعي الفرد بذاته ...) الخاصة بالشخص المعني فقط. 

عندما يتعطل جهاز التلفاز (يموت) فان الموجات (قنوات ) التي كان يقوم بالتقاطها لا تتعطل ولا تتوقف بل يتم التقاطها بواسطة جهاز آخر – كذلك الحال بالنسبة للذين بمرون بتجربة الاقتراب من الموت حسب أعتقاد دكتور بيم فان لوميل . فاؤلائك الناس قد تعطلت أمخاخهم عن العمل مؤقتا أما ذاتهم و ذكرياتهم و مكونات شخصيتهم الاخري فهي موجودة ابدا خارج اجسادهم – و هم اثناء أقترابهم من الموت يقيض لهم استخدام أدوات أخري اكثر حدة و جودة – لانعرف عنها شيء - لالتقاط تلك الموجات الخاصة بهم.

يصرح دكتور بيم فان لوميل بانه بعد أبحاثه و دراساته لظاهرة الاقتراب من الموت قد وصل الي قناعة تامة بان الجسد و الروح شيئين منفصلين و ان الوعي بالذات سيستمر بعد الموت وأنه قد اصبح يؤمن بان الموت ليس نهاية المطاف بل هو باب نولج منه لنوع آخر من الحياة.

----------


## أبو الفداء

أخي الفاضل، ينبغي أن أنبهك إلى مسألة دقيقة فيما يتعلق بالمروي عن الكفار   (لا سيما النصارى الأمريكان) في ما يسمونه بتجربة القرب من الموت هذه..
فإنهم أيها الأخ الفاضل يزعمون أن الإنسان حين "يقترب من الموت" فإنه ينفصل   وعيه عن جسده ويحلق وعيه هذا في المكان، فيرى الناس ويرى الأشياء من حوله   ويرى أجسادا نورانية أو كهفا مظلما في آخره نور، ولعله يرى بعض الموتى من   أقاربه يضحكون له ويجذبونه إليهم، فإما أن يفلح الأطباء في إنعاش جسده في   تلك الأثناء فيمنعوا موته، وإما أن يعجزوا عن ذلك فيمضي إلى تلك الحديقة   الجميلة حيث يعتقد أنه سيلقى أقرباءه وأحبابه!  
وسأبدأ أولا قبل بيان هذا الأمر بالعتب عليك إذ حررت هذا الكلام في مقدم   المقال:



> هنالك مئات المقالات و الكتب حول   تلك  الظاهرة الفها غير الاطباء كثير منهم ادعياء و روحانيون لذا فانني  ساتجاهل  تلك الكتابات تماما في هذا المقال الذي ساركز فيه علي دراسات  الاطباء و  العلماء خاصة المذكورين أعلاه كما و سأقوم بتلخيص بحث شيق كتبه  مؤخرا د بيم  فان لوميل – أخصائي أمراض القلب الهولندي حشد له 51 مرجعا  علميا و اطروحة  بحثه هذا هو ان وعي الانسان بذاته سيستمر بعد الموت.


فأنا  يا أخي الكريم أسألك بالله، هل تتلقى أنت اعتقادك فيما يجري للناس بعد   موتهم من الأطباء؟ وهل هذه الروايات التي يرويها هؤلاء المرضى بعد ما   يصفونه بأنه (عودة من الموت!!!) يصح أن يؤخذ منها علم بأحوال الموتى وما   يكون لهم، كما يفعل هؤلاء الأطباء النصارى وغيرهم من الكفار؟؟ الطبيب لا   علم له إلا بما يراه من حال المريض شهادة، وقد يظهر على المريض أنه قد مات   موتا محققا ولكن لا يكون الأمر كذلك، ولا يكون أجله قد حان بعدُ، فلا تأتيه   ملائكة الموت ولا شيء مما ينتظره عند موته الفعلي في علم الله تعالى يوم   يأتيه أجله، ولا يزيد الأمر على حالة شبيهة بالغيبوبة تزول بمجرد أن يتمكن   الأطباء بأمر الله من إفاقته وإنعاشه مرة أخرى.. فلا يملك أي من هؤلاء  الحق  بأن يدعي أن شيئا مما يصفه هؤلاء في رواياتهم بعد عودتهم دليل على ما  يراه  الناس بعد الموت أو عند الموت أو نحو ذلك، بل نحن نجزم بأنه ليس  كذلك لأن  الأجل لم يكن قد حان أصلا، والدليل الواضح الجلي أن هؤلاء المرضى عادوا من  تلك الغيبوبة  وقاموا لمواصلة ما بقي لهم من أعمارهم ولم يموتوا!!

فيا أخي الفاضل لم يكن هذا موتا لأحدهم ولا قريبا منه، وإنما كان عبثا من   الشيطان يعرفه أهل العلم بالكتاب والسنة، ولا يد للأطباء بالفصل فيه!

الذي يجري مع هؤلاء الموتى يا أخي الفاضل - باختصار - أن الشياطين كما هو   معلوم - بداية من قرين الإنسان الذي هو به أعلم وبأقربائه واعتقاداته   وأفكاره وآرائه أدرى - ينتظر خاتمة الإنسان ويتشوف لها - أو ما يغلب على   ظنه أنه مرض موته أو نحوه - وذلك حتى يتخبطه فيها ويسعى جهده - كما لم يكن   منه من قبل - أن يصده عن سبيل الحق وألا يميته إلا على ضلالة وسوء خاتمة،   فإنه لا يريد أن يضيع جهد سنوات طويلة بلا ثمرة إن تاب الرجل قبل موته ومات على خير! 
وقد ورد في السنة عدة أحاديث في هذا المعنى كثير منها وإن كان ضعيفا إلا   أنه يشهد له قول النبي عليه السلام فيما صح عنه من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله   عنه: "اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت .. " الخ الحديث..  
قال القاضي في معنى لفظة (يتخبطني): "أي من أن يمسني الشيطان بنزعاته التي   تزل الأقدام وتصارع  العقول والأوهام. وأصل التخبط أن يضرب البعير الشيء  بخف يده فيسقط.قال  الخطابي استعاذته عليه السلام من تخبط الشيطان عند  الموت هو أن يستولي عليه  الشيطان عند مفارقته الدنيا فيضله ويحول بينه  وبين التوبة أو يعوقه عن  إصلاح شأنه والخروج من مظلمة تكون قبله أو يؤيسه  من رحمة الله تعالى أو  يكره الموت ويتأسف على حياة الدنيا فلا يرضى بما  قضاه الله من الفناء  والنقلة إلى دار الآخرة فيختم له بسوء ويلقى الله وهو  ساخط عليه.وقد روي أن  الشيطان لا يكون في حال أشد على ابن ادم منه في حال  الموت يقول لأعوانه  دونكم هذا فإنه إن فاتكم اليوم لم تلحقوه بعد اليوم"  اهـــــ.

فهذه المرويات وإن كانت لم يصح منها شيء مرفوع إلا أن لها أصلا صحيحا كما   هو ظاهر، وتدعمها كثير من المرويات عن أحوال الناس على فراش الموت.. فقد   وردت مرويات عن السلف والأئمة رحمهم الله بأن منهم من كان في فراش موته   فجاءه الشيطان وحاول أن يصده عن السبيل وأن يغويه في تلك الحال، نسأل الله   العافية والسلامة! ولعل أشهر تلك الروايات ما جرى للإمام أحمد رحمه الله   تعالى في فراش الموت.. 
قال الذهبي رحمه الله: "وفي جزء محمد بن عبد الله بن علم الدين سمعناه   قال: سمعت عبد الله بن أحمد يقول: لما حضرت أبي الوفاة جلست عنده وبيدي   الخرقة لأشد بها لحييه فجعل يغرق ثم يفيق ثم يفتح عينيه ويقول بيده هكذا:   لا بعد ، لا بعد  ثلاث مرات فلما كان في الثالثة قلت يا أبت أي شيء هذا   الذي لهجت به في هذا الوقت؟ فقال يا بني ما تدري ؟ قلت: لا ، قال: إبليس   لعنه الله قائم بحذائي وهو عاض على أنامله يقول يا أحمد فتني ؟ وأنا أقول:   لا بعد حتى أموت.." اهــــ.

فالشاهد أن الإنسان - أيا ما كان دينه وملته - لا يجد الشيطان فرصة لخبطه   وفتنته عند موته إلا اعتنمها، نسأل الله العافية! 
فإن كان الشيطان يجهد ويعمل على المسلم في فراش موته - أو في الحال التي   يغلب على ظنه أن الموت يأتيه فيها: كحال من يدخل في غيبوبة أو نحوها في   غرفة الإنعاش - ويحرص ما وسعه على إفساد خاتمته، فكيف بالكافر المشرك الذي   هو له ركوبة ومطية أصلا يحتنكه احتناكا منذ أو ولد وإلى يوم يموت؟؟ 
فالذي يجري أن الشيطان يغلب على ظنه أن هؤلاء المرضى من الكفار والمشركين   لن يخلو أمرهم عن إحدى اثنتين: 
إما أن تأتيهم الملائكة بالبشرى السوداء - نسأل الله العافية - فيكون   المراد قد تم معهم، وإما أن يكون لهم بعد هذه الصرعة من العمر بقية، فلا   يموتون فيها! فإن كانت هذه الثانية فإنها فرصة لا تعوض - لعله لم يسنح  للشيطان مثلها في القرون السابقة بسبب ما مكن الله الأطباء منه من إفاقة  وإنعاش ونحو ذلك بإذنه جل وعلا - حتى يوهموا ذلك  الكافر ومن حوله ممن هم  على مثل حاله بأنهم على خير وعلى حق في دينهم، وبأن من مات منهم أو "اقترب  من الموت" فلن يرى إلا الأنوار  والأقارب الأبرار الأطهار في جنة ملؤها  الطيور والأزهار والأشجار، مع أن  الواحد منهم لو مات على هذه الملة - وقد  قامت عليه حجة الحق في حياته - فهو  إلى النار وبئس القرار!! 
وقد اغتنم الشيطاين في عصرنا هذا فرصا سانحة كثيرة لترسيخ عقيدة فاسدة عند   النصارى البروتستنت بصفة خاصة فيما يتعلق بأرواح الموتى، وهي متسربة إليهم   من أثر الملل الوثنية الهندية والبوذية ونحوها، يعتقدون أن بعض الموتى  تعلق  أرواحهم في الدنيا بعد موتهم بسبب حق لهم لم يحصلوا عليه أو نحو ذلك،  وهذه  العقيدة قد صارت مادة خصبة لأفلام هوليوود خلال العقود الأربعة  المنصرمة  لا سيما في أمريكا! فقد نجحت الشيطاين في إيهام هؤلاء الأنعام  بأن ما يرونه  من أشباح ونحوها إنما هو أرواح للموتى (كما يتوهم بعض جهال  المسلمين أنهم  حين يستحضرون الميت فإنهم يستحضرون روحه من عالم الأموات،  بينما هم  يستحضرون القرين في الحقيقة). 
ومن الصور التي ظهر لها رواج عند الكفار، صورة النفق المظلم الذي في منتهاه   نور، فصارت لعبة معهودة يحرص الشياطين على إظهارها لذلك المريض في تلك   الحال، كما يحرصون على نقل ما يدور من حوله إليه وهو لا يرى ولا يسمع، حتى   الأحداث التي تجري من حوله ينقلونها إلى نفسه بصوتها وصورتها من حيث يقفون  -  من أعلى الفراش - حتى إذا ما رجع فإنه يتوهم - هو وهؤلاء الكفار من  حوله -  أنه قد مات حقا وخرجت روحه من جسده ثم رجعت إليه، وأن هذا ما يراه  الإنسان  بعد موته، والأمر بعيد عن هذا أصلا! وما أعظمه من مغنم للشيطان أن  يتحول هذا الوهم إلى عقيدة متكاملة الأركان عند أمم من البشر بشأن الموت  وما يجري بعده، كما تراه عند هؤلاء، والله المستعان!

فالحاصل أنه كما يعبث الشيطان بأصحاب الملل الفاسدة في باب الظهورات   والتجليات ونحو ذلك، وفي المنامات كذلك، فإنه يعبث بهم عبثا كبيرا في تلك   الفرص التي يحرص على ألا تفوته، حتى يرسخ في نفس الواحد منهم أنه إن مات   فإنه مقبل على لقيا آل البيت الذين كان يعبدهم ويسبح بحمدهم آناء الليل   والنهار، أو العذراء والمسيح والقديس جرجس الذي كان لا يضرع لأحد عند نزول   الشدائد إلا إليهم، أو يكتفي بأن يزف إليه البشرى بأنه من الفائزين   المكرمين في الآخرة وهو من أهل الجحيم الهالكين لو مات على ما هو عليه،   نسأل الله السلامة والعافية. 
هذه يا أخي الكريم - والله أعلى وأعلم - حقيقة ما يراه هؤلاء وما يسمعونه،   ونحن لا ننكر أنهم يرون ما يرون ويسمعون ما يسمعون، وقد تواتر الخبر عن   كثير منهم بمثل هذا، ولكننا ولله الحمد، لا نسلك طرق البحث الإمبريقي ولا   نسأل الأطباء لمعرفة حقيقة هذا الذي يجري لهؤلاء عند مظنة الموت،ولا نتلقى   العلم بما يكون للبشر بعد الموت من تلك الطرق، فإن في ديننا وفي نصوصنا   ولله الحمد والمنة ما لا يدع بابا لشيطان يفسد علينا ديننا أو يوقعنا في   حيرة من أمر موتنا، 

نسأل الله السلامة والعافية وحسن الخاتمة، ونعوذ به سبحانه من تخبط الشيطان   عند الموت، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

----------


## ابن الرومية

بحث شيق أخي الكريم...و العجيب فعلا ما ذكرتموه من الفرق بين عرض حياة البالغين عليهم و عدم عرضها على الأطفال..و قد رويت قديما تجارب لمثل حالات الموت السريري رأى فيها من اقتربوا للموت ملائكة أو مخلوقات نورانية...و في هذه التجارب الواقعية تحد قاسم لظهر أهل الالحاد و المنكرين للبعث و الروح ما عادوا يستطيعون التململ في انكارها

----------


## خلوصي

بحث عجيب مثير .. أدخلني لدقائق في عالم آخر مهيب !؟!
و في رأيي - شيخنا العزيز أبا الفداء - أن لا نتعجل الرد لتوهّم مناقضته لعقائدنا و حقائقنا الراسخة القطعية .. فإن المسألة معقّدة نوعاً ما !؟
و للمهتدي الفرنسي عبدالحق غيداردوني مدير المرصد الفلكي بباريس رأي عجيب في أمثال هذه المسائل .. سأبحث لكم عنه بإذن الله .. وعدتكم من قبل و أخلفتكم !  :Smile:

----------


## أبو الفداء

> أن لا نتعجل الرد لتوهّم مناقضته  لعقائدنا و حقائقنا الراسخة القطعية


المسألة واضحة يا أخي الفاضل، وأنا ما تكلمتُ إلا بالدليل. وهذا العبث الشيطاني والتخبط عند مظنة الموت له عندنا نظائر من زمان السلف كما دللتُ في كلامي، ولا دخل لتلك (الأجسام النورانية) والأحوال التي يراها هؤلاء المشركون في تلك الغيبوبة بالملائكة ولا بما ينتظر الواحد منهم عند قبض روحه.. فإن أجله لم يحن أصلا في تلك الغيبوبة التي أفاق منها، ولو حان حقا وجاءه ملك الموت لما أفاق! فلا شيء يصح أن يقال له (تجربة القرب من الموت)! 
الموت (وأعني الميتة الكبرى ميتة قبض الروح) ليس حالة تقترب منها أرواحنا أحيانا عند توقف القلب والمخ فنرى بعض أحداثه، ثم نرجع ونستكمل أعمارنا بعد إفاقتنا وقد رأينا خاتمتنا وقيل لنا في تلك الغيبوبة (لم يحن أجلكم بعد فارجعوا)!!! لن يأتي ملك الموت لأحدنا ويشرع الملائكة في إخراج روحه بالفعل على نحو ما هو مروي عندنا (وليس على هذا الوهم الموصوف في روايات هؤلاء إذ "تحلق الروح في الغرفة فوق جسده المسجى ... الخ") بل وتُعرض عليه أعماله (!!!) ويمشي في نفق في آخره نور ويعبر إلى (الجهة الأخرى: الجنة؟؟؟)... الخ، ثم تترك روحه لترجع إلى جسده عند تمكن الأطباء من إفاقته ويقول له "الملائكة" لا يزال لك في عمرك بقية فأبشر!! هذا عبث شيطاني محض لا مرية فيه، فإن قبله النصارى على دينهم الفاسد المحرف فلا يليق بمسلم أن يركب ركابهم فيه، والله المستعان!

----------


## محمد العيسى

رفقا أيها الأخوة..لم أقرأ الردود لضيق الوقت والله اعلم بحالي
امتحانات متتالية -نسألكم الدعاء-حين العودة والتعليق

،،،،،،،،،،،
وفقكم الله شيوخنا الأفاضل _نسألكم الدعاء بتيسير الحال فنحن في أمس الحاجة
..بارك الله فيكم وحفظكم من كل شر

----------


## ابن الرومية

للامام ابن ابي الدنيا كتاب شيق ذكر فيه حالات كحالات الموت السريري ..و قد كانوا يجتجون قديما على منكري الروح ممن ادمنوا الانكار بغير علم بامثال هذه الوقائع في اتباث مفارقة النفس للجسد....الكتاب تحت اسم :




 من عاش بعد الموت  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 


 اليس العنوان احسن تلخيصا و حسن عبارة من عبارة Near Death Experience  ‏  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  و هناك وقائع كثيرة محكية في الكتب و متناثرة الا ان جمع ابن ابي الدنيا بطريقته الحلوة و الرشيقة الجامعة بين ستايل الحديث و ستايل الأدب يقدم صورة اوضح و الذ...وفقك الله في الامتحانات يا محمد  :Smile:

----------


## أبو الفداء

> للامام ابن ابي الدنيا كتاب شيق ذكر فيه حالات كحالات الموت السريري ..و قد  كانوا يجتجون قديما على منكري الروح ممن ادمنوا الانكار بغير علم بامثال  هذه الوقائع في اتباث مفارقة النفس للجسد


كلام "حلو" و"لذيذ" ولكن لا دخل له بالموت الذي هو قبض الروح عند مجيء الأجل! ولا يحتاج ابن أبي الدنيا ولا غيره للاستدلال على وجود الروح إلى أكثر من النظر في الفارق المحسوس المشاهد بين الحي والميت (وكذا النائم)! وهذه الأحوال الموصوفة بمفارقة النفس للجسد هي أشبه ما يكون بما يراه النائم في المنام (الميتة الصغرى).. بل هي من هذا الجنس ولا شك! أما اعتقاد أن الروح تفارق الجسد في تلك الأحوال مفارقة الموت من دون أن تقبض، فتهيم في سماء الغرفة وترى الجسد من فوق بعد الخروج منه وترى الملائكة تستقبلها وترى نفقا أسود في نهايته نور من ورائه حدائق نورانية وغير هذا مما يزعمون أن الإنسان يراه عندما تقبض نفسه، والحال أن الرجل في حكم النائم في غيبوبته تلك لم يحن أجله بعد ولم تأته الملائكة ولا غيره = فهذا من صنيع الشيطان ولعبه بلا مراء!
نعوذ بالله من تخبط الشيطان عند الموت وفي تلك الأحوال التي لا ندري أيختم لنا فيها أم يجعل الله في العمر بقية ..

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاكم الله خيرا على توضيح هذه المسالة المهمة .

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

قد يقع مثل ذلك لبعض الناس . وقد وقع لعبدالرحمن بن عوف . فقد خرج إسحاق في مسنده كما في المطالب العاليه   عَنْ أُمِّهِ أُمِّ كُلْثُومٍ بنت عقبة رَضِيَ الله عَنْها وَكَانَتْ مِنَ المهاجرات الْأُوَّلِ قَالَتْ : غُشِيَ عَلَى عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْه غَشْيَةً حَتَّى ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ فَاضَتْ نَفْسُهُ ، فَخَرَجَتْ أم كلثوم رَضِيَ الله عَنْها إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ تَسْتَعِينُ بِمَا أُمِرَتْ بِهِ مِنَ الصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلَاةِ ، فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ : أَغُشِيَ عَلَيَّ ؟ . قَالُوا : نَعَمْ . قَالَ : صَدَقْتُمْ إِنَّهُ جَاءَنِي مَلَكَانِ فَقَالَا : انْطَلِقْ نُحَاكِمْكَ إِلَى الْعَزِيزِ الْأَمِينِ فَقَالَ مَلَكٌ آخَرُ : أرجعناه فَإِنَّ هذا ممن كتبت له السَّعَادَةُ ، وَهُمْ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ ، وَسَيُمَتَّعُ بِهِ بَنُوهُ مَا شَاءَ الله تعالى ، فَعَاشَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ شَهْرًا ثُمَّ مَاتَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْه ) قال البوصيري في " مختصر اتحاف السادة " ( رواه إسحاق بسند صحيح ) وهو كما قال . وقع  لبني إسرائيل مثل ذلك جاء في "  الصحيح المسبور من التفسير بالمأثور )عن ابن عباس: (ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت) قال كانوا أربعة آلاف، خرجوا فراراً من الطاعون، قالوا: نأتي أرضاً ليس بها موت، حتى إذا كانوا بموضع كذا وكذا قال الله لهم: (موتوا) فماتوا، فمر عليهم نبي من الأنبياء، فدعا ربهم أن يحييهم، فأحياهم، فذلك قوله عز وجل (ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت) الآية. ذكره ابن كثير، وسنده حسن. )قاله الشيخ حكمت بشير ..
وما ذُكر من القصص ليس فيه تخبط شياطين  بل كل ما روأه في هذه الغشية يتوافق من اعتقاد أهل السنة .. والإشكال أنه قد خرجت أوراحهم وعادت وهذه الجزئية لا اشكال فيها لأنه قد حصل لغيرهم هذا لحكمة أرادها الله  سبحانه وتعالى ... و لم يترتب على ذلك حكا شرعيا بإن ادعو الألوهية أو غيره ... ولو كان الأمر تخبط شياطين لما حصل للاطفال نفس ما وقع لهم ... 
 العجيب أنهم قالوا عندما رأوا أجسادهم كان إدراكهم أقوى  احساسهم ... وهذا ما يقرره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أن الميت إذا مات وخرجت روحه تكون أقوى حالا في ذاك الوقت  من هي داخل جسده ...

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك .. ما تفضلت بنقله عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه (على التسليم بصحة الرواية) فإن فيه بشارة له بأنه مكتوب من أهل السعادة وهو في بطن أمه .. والسبب في أن هذا الخبر لا يخالف معتقد أهل السنة لو تأملت والسبب كذلك في كونه رضي الله عنه حكم بأن الذي رآه كان ملائكة - ومن الوارد عند أهل السنة أن يرى الملائكةَ  النائمُ ومن في حكمه - أن عبد الرحمن بن عوف كان من المبشرين بالجنة أصلا، رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، فما جاءوه به من الخبر لم يكن غيبا يكشف له وإنما كان مصداقا لما عرف من قبل عن نفسه من خبر الصادق المصدوق عليه السلام.. أما أنت أخي الفاضل لو وقع لك مثل هذا - عافاني الله وإياك من الغيبوبة - وجاءتك أجسام نورانية تريد إيهامك في غيبوبتك بأنها ملائكة ثم تقول لك إنك من أهل السعادة في الجنة وإنه سيختم لك بخاتمة الخير، أو ما معناه "افعل ما شئت فإنك ناج بعد موتك" .. فهل ترتاب في أن هذا من عبث الشياطين بك؟؟ 
لا يستوي من أخبرهم الوحي بأنهم ناجون في الآخرة بمن لم ينزل فيهم الوحي! 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أرجو الانتباه إلى أنني لا أنكر مبدأ خروج الروح - أو بعضها كانتقال الوعي ونحوه إلى عالم البرزخ - من الجسد في النوم أو فيما في حكمه، ولا أنكر مبدأ رؤية النائم للملائكة .. ولكن أن يقال إن الإنسان أيا كانت ملته وحاله، تأتيه في تلك الغيبوبة ملائكة الموت لتقبضه فتريه هذا الذي يزعم هؤلاء ثم تتركه في آخر لحظة قبل أن يدخل (الجنة) ليرجع مستبشرا بحسن الخاتمة = فهذا عبث شيطاني واضح! 
أما ترى يا أخي الفاضل في أي شيء تنقل تلك النصوص التي نقلتها وعلى من تريد تنزيلها؟؟؟ أيقال إن هذا من جنس ذاك؟؟؟؟ أيقال عند أهل السنة إنه يجوز أن تأتي الملائكة لرجل من عامة المسلمين - الذين لم ينزل في مصيرهم الأخروي أي نص - (فكيف بكافر مشرك!!!) في منامه أو فيما أشبه تبشره بأنه من أهل السعادة في الآخرة وأنه لن يأتيه أجله - وقتما يأتيه - إلا وهو على خير؟؟ 
كيف لا تدركون لازم ما تقولون يا إخوان؟؟؟؟
أهذا إطلاق يقبله طالب علم بشأن تلك المرويات في رأس الموضوع؟؟؟
يقول:



> وما ذُكر من القصص ليس فيه تخبط شياطين  بل كل ما روأه في هذه الغشية  يتوافق من اعتقاد أهل السنة


!!!



> و لم يترتب على ذلك حكا شرعيا بإن ادعو الألوهية أو غيره


وهل الحكم الشرعي المترتب عندك على مثل هذا - الذي ينكره أهل السنة - ليس إلا ادعاء الألوهية؟



> العجيب أنهم قالوا عندما رأوا أجسادهم كان إدراكهم أقوى  احساسهم ... وهذا  ما يقرره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أن الميت إذا مات وخرجت روحه تكون أقوى  حالا في ذاك الوقت  من هي داخل جسده ...


ما أعجب هذا الاستشهاد! يا أخي شيخ الإسلام يتكلم فيمن مات .. لا فيمن دخل في غيبوبة كالنائم ثم رجع!!!! 
ألم تسأل نفسك لماذا لا يجري مثل هذا الذي يصفونه من رؤية أجسادهم في غرفة العمليات من سقف الغرفة إلا في تلك الأحوال التي يظن فيها أنه مقبل على الموت، ولا يجري مع النائم في منامه في أحواله المعتادة، مع أن حال الروح من الجسد في كلا الحالتين (النوم والغيبوبة) حال واحدة؟؟؟
الجواب واضح! أن الأمر لما تحول إلى (ظاهرة الاقتراب من الموت) وجد الشيطان فيه مدخلا للتلبيس على خلق الله وإقناعهم بما يريهم في تلك الحال أيا كان، فصار لا يكاد يدخل إنسان في تلك الحالة - لا سيما في بلاد هؤلاء - إلا عاجله قرينه بمثل هذه الألاعيب.. فإن كان يعبد فلانا من المخلوقين، فإنه تأتيه صورة ذلك المعبود تقول له لم يأت أجلك بعد، فارجع فإن أهلك وأحبابك في انتظارك في جنة نعيم!! هذا ما يكون مع هؤلاء وهو مزبور في مؤلفاتهم، وإخواننا ينقلون إلينا النصوص لنسبة ذلك إلى الملائكة وإلى الموت! فإلى الله المشتكى!

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه ، و سلم : 
لي تعليق بسيط و عتب محتمل - إنْ شاءَ الله تعالى - : 

أولاً : علّمنا مشايخنا - رحمة الله عليهم - أنَّ الاستدلال في العقائد لا يصح إلا بالأحاديث المتواترة ، و الأحاديث الآحاد - على قول جماهير المحدثين - ، و على كلا القولين فلا يصحُّ الاستدلال - لا في العقائد و لا في الأحكام - بالأحاديث "التي لها أصل" و بقصة عن الإمام أحمد .

ثانياً : التعليق السابق ينبني على أن التوصيف الذي فهمناه من قضية بحثنا كما وصفته الألفاظ سليم أم مشّوه ؟ ، أي ؛ لو قلنا بدل : تجربة القرب من الموت تجربة فقد الوعي ، أما كان أولى و أصح ؟ ، لما ينبني عليه من إعطائها حكم سليم و صحيح .

ثالثاً : لا يصح في باب الأخبار ، النفي و الإنكار ، و كما أن الأخبار يرد عليها - التصديق و التكذيب - ، و قد وردت عنا هذه الأخبار بالتواتر ، فهي صادقة - كما علّمنا مشياخنا - ، و يتبقى علينا توضيح الإمكان العقلي فيها .

رابعاً : الإمكان العقلي في قضيتنا ، في تحديد ما هذه الأفعال ، و كما قال صديقنا الشيخ : أبو الفداء ، أنَّ هذه الأشياء هي من جنس الأحلام ، و في زيادة التحديد مني أنها أضغاث أحلام ، مما يفكر به الإنسان دائماً ، بدليل موقف الشيعية ، و أنها رأت آل البيت ، و إن حدث معي مثلاً - لا قدر الله - فسأرى شيخ الإسلام (ابتسامة) - و ليتني آراه في المنام دون مرض أو فقدان وعي ، آمين - .
و على إمكان عقلي آخر ، أننا لا يمكننا الجزم بأن هذا من الشيطان أو من غيره ، لأن هذا  ترجيح بلا مرجح في قضايا مختلفة المحل ، و السؤال الذي يساقُ بنفسه : ما قوة ترجيح "أنها من الشيطان" على "أنها تنبيه من الله في تصحيح الموقف و الاعتقاد" ؟ أليس في محتويات هذه القصص من البحث عن الحقيقة و الحث على عمل الخير دليل مرجح يقوي الأخير على الأول ؟ 

خامساً : الأطباء هنا لم يعملوا عملهم على أساس " نظرية الاستدلال " التي يعتمدونها في تجاربهم و علاجاتهم ، إنما على أساس نقل أخبار أمثال هاتيك النماذج ، و عليه فلا يصح النكير عليهم ، إنما ينكر عليهم في مسألة أكبر من ذلك ، و هي لازمة لتوصيف القضية كلها ، هل الموت الحيوي موت تام ؟ 
إنني أجزم أنَّ موت عضو من الأعضاء المحترمة - كما تسمى - ليس موتاً ، فوصفنا الشرعي للموت : خروج الروح ، و بما أننا لا نرى الروح ، فالعلامات الحيوية شاهدة لكنها ليست تامة التصريح ، بل ناقصة الشهادة مرجحة ، و الله المستعان .

----------


## أبو الفداء

حياك الله أخي الفاضل



> علّمنا مشايخنا - رحمة الله عليهم - أنَّ الاستدلال في العقائد لا يصح إلا بالأحاديث المتواترة ، و الأحاديث الآحاد - على قول جماهير المحدثين - ، و على كلا القولين فلا يصحُّ الاستدلال - لا في العقائد و لا في الأحكام - بالأحاديث "التي لها أصل" و بقصة عن الإمام أحمد .


أخي الكريم، الاستدلال يصح أحيانا بقول الصحابي (على خلاف مشهور) عند فقد الأدلة الأظهر والأعلى درجة في المسألة! فالأدلة مراتب ودرجات كما لا يخفاك، وهي على ضعف أفرادها قد يقوي بعضها بعضا عند الناظر.. فإن ظهر لك ما يعارض استدلالي هذا ويكون مستندا على أدلة أعلى في الرتبة وأقوى في الدلالة فأتحفني والإخوة به ولك مني دعاء بظهر الغيب.. بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا.



> التعليق السابق ينبني على أن التوصيف الذي فهمناه من قضية بحثنا كما وصفته الألفاظ سليم أم مشّوه ؟ ، أي ؛ لو قلنا بدل : تجربة القرب من الموت تجربة فقد الوعي ، أما كان أولى و أصح ؟


نعم لعلنا لو قلنا تجربة ما يراه المصاب في الغيبوبة التي صفتها كذا وكذا (التي هي مظنة اقتراب الأجل لمن حضره من الإنس والجن) لكان أصوب، والله أعلم.



> لا يصح في باب الأخبار ، النفي و الإنكار ، و كما أن الأخبار يرد عليها - التصديق و التكذيب - ، و قد وردت عنا هذه الأخبار بالتواتر ، فهي صادقة - كما علّمنا مشياخنا - ، و يتبقى علينا توضيح الإمكان العقلي فيها .


لم يقل أحد يتكذيب ما رواه القوم يا أخي الفاضل، وإنما المراد تفسير تلك الروايات بما يوافق ما علمناه من أخبار الغيب وما يتعلق بالموت.



> هذه الأشياء هي من جنس الأحلام ، و في زيادة التحديد مني أنها أضغاث أحلام ، مما يفكر به الإنسان دائماً ، بدليل موقف الشيعية ، و أنها رأت آل البيت ، و إن حدث معي مثلاً - لا قدر الله - فسأرى شيخ الإسلام (ابتسامة) - و ليتني آراه في المنام دون مرض أو فقدان وعي ، آمين


بارك الله فيك، لعلك لو قرأت المزيد من تلك الروايات وتفاصيلها وقلبت النظر فيما يتكرر للقوم فيها، لتبين لك أنها في أكثرها إنما تأتي بصورة محببة لذلك المصاب توهمه بأن هذا الذي يراه إنما هو صورة لموته وخاتمته وللمكان الجميل الذي ينتظره فيه أهله وأحبابه ممن سبقوه على ملته تلك!! وقد ثبت لدينا أن الشيطان يتخبط الإنسان عند موته - ولك أن تعارضني في فهمي لهذا التخبط بأدلة أقوى إن توفر لديك ذلك كما تقدم - ومعلوم أن الشيطان لا غاية له من عمله على الإنسان إلا إهلاكه في آخرته، فهو يتربص بتلك الحال التي يرجو أن يختم له فيها على السوء، نسأل الله العافية .. 
فالحاصل الآن أن نسبة ذلك إلى تخبط الشيطان عند مظنة الموت أظهر في نظري - وله شواهده ونظائره المروية عندنا كما تقدم - من قصره على معنى أضغاث الأحلام، والله أعلم. 
وينبغي التنبيه على أنني لا أدعي أن جميع تلك الحالات المروية هي من الشيطان ولابد، فهذا لا يسعني الذهاب إليه، وهو ما يمكن أن يقال فيه إنه ترجيح بلا مرجح كما تفضلت، ولكن هذا يظهر لي أنه الأعم الأغلب بالنظر إلى طبيعة ما يروى في أكثر تلك الروايات، فكان الحكم على الأغلب. 
أما قولك وفقك الله:



> ما قوة ترجيح "أنها من الشيطان" على "أنها تنبيه من الله في تصحيح الموقف و الاعتقاد" ؟ أليس في محتويات هذه القصص من البحث عن الحقيقة و الحث على عمل الخير دليل مرجح يقوي الأخير على الأول ؟


فأقول لم أر فيها بحثا عن الحقيقة! أين رأيت هذا يا أخي الكريم؟؟ 
ولم أر فيها حثا على عمل الخير كذلك!
وإنما رأيت فيها بشارات واضحة وصريحة لذاك المصاب المشرك بحسن الخاتمة وبأنه إنما يرى ملائكة بيضاء الوجوه تعرض عليه أعماله "الصالحة" وتبشره بلقيا الأحبة عند موته وبالانتقال إلى مكان جميل، ثم تخبره - عند ظهور علامات إفاقته بين أيدي الأطباء بعودة عضلة القلب للعمل أو نحو ذلك - بأن أجله الوردي هذا لم يحن بعد! فبأي عقل يقال إن الله تعالى إن أراد أن ينبه هذا المسكين ليصحح اعتقاده ودينه، فسيريه مثل هذه الأشياء ؟؟؟؟؟ 
لعلك لو بحثت لوجدت أن كثيرا من النصارى بعدما رجعوا من تلك الغيبوبة ورأوا فيها هذا الذي وصفوه، لم يزدادوا إلا تمسكا بدينهم الباطل (إذ لم يروا إلا البشارة بالحسنى على ما هم عليه)، فمنهم من وهب نفسه للرهبانية ومنهم من صار واعظا في كنيسة .. الخ! 



> الأطباء هنا لم يعملوا عملهم على أساس " نظرية الاستدلال " التي يعتمدونها في تجاربهم و علاجاتهم ، إنما على أساس نقل أخبار أمثال هاتيك النماذج ، و عليه فلا يصح النكير عليهم


بل يصح النكير عليهم ولا شك، إذ هم يعتقدون بأن ما يجري لوعي الإنسان عند الموت وبعد الموت = يمكن لوسائل العلم الإمبريقي أن تكتشفه، وأنه إن كان للإنسان روح تنتقل إلى مكان آخر على المفهوم الذي جاءت به الأديان، فإنهم سيتوصلون إلى معرفة ذلك المكان في يوم من الأيام من خلال وسائلهم تلك! وهم - أي الأطباء - على عقائد وملل شتى، فمنهم الملحد الذي لا ينظر لمفهوم الروح (أو الوعي المستقل عن الجسد) إلا من منظور مادي صرف لا مكان فيه للغيبيات، ومنهم الكتابي الجاهل الذي يطمع في التوصل إلى إثبات صحة دينه من خلال المعامل والتجارب المعملية!! فينبغي التنبه إلى هذا عند التعامل مع ما يعده هؤلاء وهؤلاء جميعا من جنس الأدلة العلمية في أمثال تلك القضايا!
وبغض النظر عما إذا كان الموت الحيوي موتا تاما أم خلاف ذلك فإن المراد بيان أن ما تراه النفس أو الروح عند الموت ليس من اختصاص هؤلاء ولا يدخل في دائرة تلك العلوم!

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه ، و سلم : 
أثابك الله ، و أحسن خاتمتك ، وثبتني و إياك عند الموت ثباتاً يقينياً .



> أخي الكريم، الاستدلال يصح أحيانا بقول الصحابي (على خلاف مشهور) عند فقد الأدلة الأظهر والأعلى درجة في المسألة! فالأدلة مراتب ودرجات كما لا يخفاك، وهي على ضعف أفرادها قد يقوي بعضها بعضا عند الناظر.. فإن ظهر لك ما يعارض استدلالي هذا ويكون مستندا على أدلة أعلى في الرتبة وأقوى في الدلالة فأتحفني والإخوة به ولك مني دعاء بظهر الغيب.. بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا.


في الحقيقة أخي الكريم : أنني أمتلكُ أدلة ترفع من نصيب استدلالك ، سأوافيك بها ، بعد تنبيهي و إياك على مسألة ٍ أراها منهجيّة في قضايا الاستدلال العقائدي ، أسأل الله أن تكون على صواب ، ألا و هي : أنني عندما حكمت على أنَّ هذه القضية من "عالم الغيب" و ليست من "عالم الشهادة" بحال ، فلا يصح لا استئناساً و لا توكيداً و لا حكماً مستقلاً أن يقول فيها الصحابي شيئاً من عندياته ، إلا إذا جزمنا أن َّ ما قاله قد أتى به من النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ، و الاستشهاد حينئذ بقرائنه ، و لعلك توافقني في ذلك إنْ شاءَ الله .
أما النصوص : ففي حديث النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ، الذي رواه النسائي و الإمام أحمد عن أبي اليسر كعب بن عمرو السلمي - رضي الله عنه - قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه و سلم - يقول : أعوذ بك من التردي و الهدم ، و الغرق و الحريق ، و أعوذ بك من أن يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت ، و أعوذ بك من أن أموت في سبيلك مدبراً ، و أعوذ بك من أن أموت لديغاً . - حديث حسّنه الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط - رحمة الله عليه - في جامع الأصول 4 / 361 .

لكن هنا وقفة للمدراسة : لاحظ التقرير النبوي : أن يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت ، نحن نجرم أنَّ "حالة فقدان الوعي" حالة غيبية لنا شهادة لصاحبها ، لكنها ليست "حالة موت" و لا "حالة قرب موت" ، و احتمالية الموت هنا احتمالية صفر - في ظننا كبشر - ، فلا جزم في مثل هذه المواضع أبداً ، لا علامة حيوية ، و لا علامة فقدان وعي !

و عليه : هل يمكننا قياس هذه الحالات و النماذج على حالة التخبط عند الموت ؟ ألا يمكننا الاستدلال عليها بغِنى النصوص الشرعية الذاكرة لتربّص الشيطان في يقظته و فطنته و غيبته و أكله و شربه و نومه و قيلولته و كل دقّات حياته ؟ إنه في رأيي استدلال لطيف !



> لم يقل أحد يتكذيب ما رواه القوم يا أخي الفاضل، وإنما المراد تفسير تلك الروايات بما يوافق ما علمناه من أخبار الغيب وما يتعلق بالموت.


نعم ، صدقت ، و يبقى علينا فهم توصيف الحالة الفهم الدقيق !



> فالحاصل الآن أن نسبة ذلك إلى تخبط الشيطان عند مظنة الموت أظهر في نظري - وله شواهده ونظائره المروية عندنا كما تقدم - من قصره على معنى أضغاث الأحلام، والله أعلم. 
> وينبغي التنبيه على أنني لا أدعي أن جميع تلك الحالات المروية هي من الشيطان ولابد، فهذا لا يسعني الذهاب إليه، وهو ما يمكن أن يقال فيه إنه ترجيح بلا مرجح كما تفضلت، ولكن هذا يظهر لي أنه الأعم الأغلب بالنظر إلى طبيعة ما يروى في أكثر تلك الروايات، فكان الحكم على الأغلب


في رأيي أخي الكريم ، لفضِّ النزاع - و لا نزاع إن شاءَ الله - أننا يُمكننا حصر تفسير هذه القضايا ، بأضغاث الأحلام و تخبطات الشيطان ، لأن جزمنا بإحداهما ، كما قلنا : جزم غير دقيق ، و فيه جرأة على "عالم الغيب" ، لاختلاف المحلِّ و عدم إمكانية الجزم بأن الحديث ينطبق عليها الانطباق التام ، لفرق "حالة الموت" عن "حالة الغيبوبة" .



> بل يصح النكير عليهم ولا شك، إذ هم يعتقدون بأن ما يجري لوعي الإنسان عند الموت وبعد الموت = يمكن لوسائل العلم الإمبريقي أن تكتشفه، وأنه إن كان للإنسان روح تنتقل إلى مكان آخر على المفهوم الذي جاءت به الأديان، فإنهم سيتوصلون إلى معرفة ذلك المكان في يوم من الأيام من خلال وسائلهم تلك! وهم - أي الأطباء - على عقائد وملل شتى، فمنهم الملحد الذي لا ينظر لمفهوم الروح (أو الوعي المستقل عن الجسد) إلا من منظور مادي صرف لا مكان فيه للغيبيات، ومنهم الكتابي الجاهل الذي يطمع في التوصل إلى إثبات صحة دينه من خلال المعامل والتجارب المعملية!! فينبغي التنبه إلى هذا عند التعامل مع ما يعده هؤلاء وهؤلاء جميعا من جنس الأدلة العلمية في أمثال تلك القضايا!
> وبغض النظر عما إذا كان الموت الحيوي موتا تاما أم خلاف ذلك فإن المراد بيان أن ما تراه النفس أو الروح عند الموت ليس من اختصاص هؤلاء ولا يدخل في دائرة تلك العلوم!


هذه القضيّة نرجئها بعيداً ، لأنها تطرح قضايا عدة ، تدخل من باب نظرية الاستدلال ، و الموقف من الاستدلالات الصرفة البعيدة عن الوحي ، و محالّها ، و لها تعلّق في مسائل فقهيّة ، يتعرضون لها في الموت السريري ، فالعجالة لا تنفعنا لتقرير موقف سليم منها ، و الله الموفق .

----------


## أبو الفداء

> في الحقيقة أخي الكريم : أنني أمتلكُ أدلة ترفع من نصيب استدلالك ، سأوافيك بها ، بعد تنبيهي و إياك على مسألة ٍ أراها منهجيّة في قضايا الاستدلال العقائدي ، أسأل الله أن تكون على صواب ، ألا و هي : أنني عندما حكمت على أنَّ هذه القضية من "عالم الغيب" و ليست من "عالم الشهادة" بحال ، فلا يصح لا استئناساً و لا توكيداً و لا حكماً مستقلاً أن يقول فيها الصحابي شيئاً من عندياته ، إلا إذا جزمنا أن َّ ما قاله قد أتى به من النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ، و الاستشهاد حينئذ بقرائنه ، و لعلك توافقني في ذلك إنْ شاءَ الله .


ولا يخفاك أن من كلام الصحابي ما يظن - دون الجزم - بأن مثله لا يقول مثل هذا بالرأي وإنما بالسماع ولابد، وإن لم يرفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.. على أي حال دعنا من هذا التفصيل في قضية قول الصحابي في العقائد بارك الله فيك، إذ سيفتح علينا بابا لا نريد فتحه الآن، وأنا إنما كان مرادي بيان أن الأدلة سواء كانت في مسائل عملية أو خبرية تتفاوت في منزلتها وقوتها، وللناظر أن يتمسك بما يراه صالحا للاستدلال منها ما لم يخالف إجماعا قديما أو يشذ بقول جديد لا سلف له فيه، والله أعلم.



> في رأيي أخي الكريم ، لفضِّ النزاع - و لا نزاع إن شاءَ الله - أننا يُمكننا حصر تفسير هذه القضايا ، بأضغاث الأحلام و تخبطات الشيطان ، لأن جزمنا بإحداهما ، كما قلنا : جزم غير دقيق ، و فيه جرأة على "عالم الغيب" ، لاختلاف المحلِّ و عدم إمكانية الجزم بأن الحديث ينطبق عليها الانطباق التام ، لفرق "حالة الموت" عن "حالة الغيبوبة" .


لا جزم يا أخي الفاضل ولا قريبا منه، ولا يلزم أن يكون الاستدلال في المسائل الخبرية بالجزم والقطع! 



> لكن هنا وقفة للمدراسة : لاحظ التقرير النبوي : أن يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت ، نحن نجرم أنَّ "حالة فقدان الوعي" حالة غيبية لنا شهادة لصاحبها ، لكنها ليست "حالة موت" و لا "حالة قرب موت" ، و احتمالية الموت هنا احتمالية صفر - في ظننا كبشر - ، فلا جزم في مثل هذه المواضع أبداً ، لا علامة حيوية ، و لا علامة فقدان وعي !


لعلك لاحظت - بارك الله فيك - أني وصفت الحالة محل البحث بأنها حالة (مظنة الموت) سواء عند من رافق ذلك المصاب من الإنس أو من الجن .. ومثل هذه المظنة هي عند التأمل ما يراد بقول النبي عليه السلام (عند الموت)، ذلك أنه من غير المتصور أن يكون للشيطان قدرة على مثل هذا العبث في حضور ملائكة الموت، ولكنه يتخبط من يراه فيما يصفه الناس في تلك الحال بفراش الموت أو مرض الموت، فيظهر للناظر إليها أنها سكرات الموت، حتى إذا ما غاب ذلك المريض عن الوعي، عمل الشيطان عمله معه قبل أن تأتيه الملائكة .. فإن جاءته فإن الشيطان يتركه، وإن لم تأته فقد تبع ما غلب على ظنه واغتنم الفرصة، وإلا فإن الشيطان لا علم له بالغيب ولا يدري هل هذا الإنسان قد حان أجله الآن في ذلك المرض أو في تلك الغيبوبة أم لم يحن، ولا يتبين له ذلك بيقين حتى يرى الملائكة، أو يرى الرجل قد رجع إلى وعيه وعافيته بأمر الله!
فلو تأملت هذا التحرير لمفهوم التخبط (عند الموت) لتبين لك وجه الاستدلال ههنا، والله أعلم.

----------


## وائل سمير الحسيني

يوجد قصص كثيرة جدا في الحياة بعد الموت منها:
1 - قصة عزير والحمار.
2 - وقصة صاحب بقرة بني إسرائيل.
3 - وقصة من مات من بني إسرائيل ثم أحياهم.
4 - أو قصة من صعقوا ثم بعثوا من بعد موتهم.


ويوجد 64 أثرا في كتاب من عاش بعد الموت لابن أبي الدنيا معظمها قصص ضعيفة وواهية.
وبعضها إسرائيليات لا تصدق ولا تكذب.
وبعضها صحيح لكنه قد لا يكون قد مات أصلا:
فقد يكون أغمى عليه
أو توقف قلبه ولم يمت أصلا فيظنونه مات ثم يعود قلبه دون سبب كما قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد
و قد يكون توقف دماغه ثم عاد.
وقال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد ومن هنا ندرك معنى ما ألف فيه بعض علماء الإسلام باسم: " من عاش بعد الموت " لابن أبي الدنيا وما يذكره العلماء عرضاً في بعض التراجم من أن فلاناً عاش بعد الموت أو تكلم بعد الموت.
ونسب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية إلى أنه الجن يتمثل بصورته. لكن يرد عليه أن بعضها مع عمر بن الخطاب وغيره من الصحابة والتابعين خير الناس ولا يخفى عليهم مثل هذا.
ولم ينكر أحد من أهل السنة الكرامات في مثل ذلك كابن كثير وابن رجب وابن ابي الدنيا والبيهقي وغيرهم كثير بل لم يعزها إلى الجن إلا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.


والخلاصة عندي:
أولا: أن معظم القصص واهية أو ضعيفة.
ثانيا: وما صح إما إسرائيليات لا يصدق ولا يكذب.
ثالثا: أو لم يمت أصلا وظنوه قد مات:
1 - 2 - كأن يتوقف قلبه أو يتوقف دماغه ثم يرجعان دون سبب علمي معروف كما قال بكر ابو زيد.
وتعريف هذه الظاهرة باختصار هو أن بعض المرضي الذين تتوقف قلوبهم عن الخفقان -لعدة دقائق-نتيجة لسكتة قلبية او سكتة دماغية-
والاجهزة الطبية الموصولة بادمغتهم و قلوبهم تؤكد حدوث الموت السريري المؤقت لهم -
ثم يعودون للوعي بعد موتهم السريري. فلما يعاود القلب أو الدماغ المتعطل العمل فيعود الوعي للمريض.
3 - أو يغمى عليه. فقد يتفق في بعض الناس أن يصاب بسكتة أو غيبوبة , قد تدوم أياما وشهورا ولا يعرف حاله, ولم يكن يومئذ ظهر من الوسائل العلمية ما يعرف الواقع , فيحسب أن المرء مات , وهو حي, وقد قيل عن بديع الزمان الهمذاني أنه أصيب بغيبوبة طالت فدفن وهو حي , ثم أفاق وهو في القبر فأخذ يصيح فسمعه بعض المارة وأبلغ عنه فكشف عنه فوجد قد مات , وقد خرق كفنه وهو قابض على لحيته. كما قال بوخبزة في جريدة سوابق.
فموت عضو من الأعضاء المحترمة - كما تسمى - ليس موتاً، فوصفنا الشرعي للموت: خروج الروح، و بما أننا لا نرى الروح، فالعلامات الحيوية شاهدة لكنها ليست تامة التصريح، بل ناقصة الشهادة مرجحة، و الله المستعان.
خامسا: أو يتمثل الجن به يقظة كما قال ابن تيمية.
سادسا: وقد يكون من تلبيس الشيطان عليهم. كما قال بوخبزة في جريدة سوابق.
سابعا: وقد يكون من باب السيميا وهو من فروع علم السحر , وغايته أن يخيل للرائي أن الباطل حقا فيرى الميت يتحرك و يتكلم و نحو ذلك , وكان الفقيه عبد الرحمن بن عبد القادر الفاسي الفهري صاحب العمل الفاسي ممن يتقن ذلك كما ذكر في ترجمته (انظر جريدة سوابق لبوخبزة).
ثامنا: أما القليل جدا الباقي من أحوال الحياة بعد الموت فهو صحيح لكنه نادر مخالف لحديث عبد الله بن حرام من رفض الله تعالى إرجاعه إلى الدنيا. فقَال عبد اله بن حرام رضي الله عنهَ: يَا رَبِّ تُحْيِينِي فَأُقْتَلَ فِيكَ ثَانِيَةً. قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ سَبَقَ مِنِّي أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ "
ومخالف لآية: {أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لَا يَرْجِعُونَ (31)} [يس: 31، 32].
ومن هذا ما في القرآن وما في قصة صاحب البقرة وبني إسرائيل والعزير وحماره وقصة فرس الصحابي أو التابعي الوديعة.
مع ملاحظة أن هناك أشياء لا يمكن أن تكون إلا موتا ولا يصلح أن تكون إغماء أو توقف قلب أو أو توقف الدماغ كما في أثر عمر رضي الله عنه وغيره.
وعلى كل حال نحن لا ننكر الكرامات لكنها خلاف الأصل وتكون نادرة الوقوع وإذا كانت نادرة الوقوع في بني إسرائيل الذين تقع فيهم الأعاجيب كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي في أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر ندرة.


وفيما يلي نقول عما سبق:
الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح لابن تيمية (2/ 326)
فَرُؤْيَا الْأَنْبِيَاءِ فِي الْمَنَامِ حَقٌّ وَأَمَّا رُؤْيَةُ الْمَيِّتِ فِي الْيَقَظَةِ فَهَذَا جِنِّيٌّ تَمَثَّلَ فِي صُورَتِهِ.


وفي مجموع الفتاوى (11/ 288)
وهو في الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان (ص: 173)
وَمِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ مَنْ يَتَصَوَّرُ لَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُ: أَنَا الْخَضِرُ وَرُبَّمَا أَخْبَرَهُ بِبَعْضِ الْأُمُورِ وَأَعَانَهُ عَلَى بَعْضِ مَطَالِبِهِ كَمَا قَدْ جَرَى ذَلِكَ لِغَيْرِ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى وَكَثِيرٍ مِنْ الْكُفَّارِ بِأَرْضِ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ يَمُوتُ لَهُمْ الْمَيِّتُ فَيَأْتِي الشَّيْطَانُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ وَهُمْ يَعْتَقِدُونَ أَنَّهُ ذَلِكَ الْمَيِّتُ وَيَقْضِي الدُّيُونَ وَيَرُدُّ الْوَدَائِعَ وَيَفْعَلُ أَشْيَاءَ تَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْمَيِّتِ وَيَدْخُلُ عَلَى زَوْجَتِهِ وَيَذْهَبُ وَرُبَّمَا يَكُونُونَ قَدْ أَحْرَقُوا مَيِّتَهُمْ بِالنَّارِ كَمَا تَصْنَعُ كُفَّارُ الْهِنْدِ فَيَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ عَاشَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ


مجموع الفتاوى (35/ 115)
وَمِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ مَنْ إذَا مَاتَ لَهُمْ مَيِّتٌ يَعْتَقِدُونَ أَنَّهُ يَجِيءُ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ؛ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَيَقْضِي دُيُونَهُ وَيَرُدُّ وَدَائِعَهُ وَيُوصِيهِمْ بِوَصَايَا فَإِنَّهُمْ تَأْتِيهِمْ تِلْكَ الصُّورَةُ الَّتِي كَانَتْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ وَهُوَ شَيْطَانٌ يَتَمَثَّلُ فِي صُورَتِهِ؛ فَيَظُنُّونَهُ إيَّاه


الصفدية (2/ 292)
وكثيرا ما يتمثل لهؤلاء المشركين صورة ذلك الشخص المستغاث به ويكون ذلك شيطانا تمثل على صورته ليضل ذلك المستغيث به المشرك كما كانت الشياطين تكلم الناس من الأصنام وكما يقع كثير من ذلك في أرض الشرك أرض الصين والترك والهند والغرب والجنوب والشمال يرون أحيانا أن ميتهم قد جاء وحدثهم بأمور وقضى لهم حوائج فيظنونه قد عاش بعد موته وإنما هو شيطان قد تمثل على صورته


قلت: وقال بكر ابو زيد في
مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي (3/ 154، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
فكما لا يسوغ: إعلان الوفاة بمجرد سكوت القلب - كما حرره النووي - لوجود الشك فكذلك لا يسوغ إعلان الوفاة بموت الدماغ مع نبض القلب وتردد التنفس تحت الآلات.
وكما أن مجرد توقف القلب ليس حقيقة للوفاة بل هو من علاماته إذ من الجائز جدًّا توقف القلب ثم تعود الحياة بواسطة الإنعاش أو بدون بذل أي سبب، ومن هنا ندرك معنى ما ألف فيه بعض علماء الإسلام: باسم من عاش بعد الموت، لابن أبي الدنيا وهو مطبوع.
وما يذكره العلماء عَرَضًا في بعض التراجم من أن فلانًا عاش بعد الموت أو تكلم بعد الموت.
وكذلك يقال أيضًا: إن موت الدماغ علامة وأمارة على الوفاة وليس هو كل الوفاة بدليل وجود حالات ووقائع متعددة يقرر الأطباء فيها موت الدماغ ثم يحيا ذلك الإنسان.
فيعود الأمر إذن إلى ما قرره العلماء من أن حقيقة الوفاة هي: مفارقة الروح البدن.
وحينئذ تأتي كلمة الغزالي المهمة في معرفة ذلك فيقول:
"باستعصاء الأعضاء على الروح" أي: حتى لا يبقى جزء في الإنسان مشتبكة به الروح، والله تعالى أعلم.


قلت: ونقل عن أبي خبزة الحسني في جريدة بوائق كما في: 
أرشيف ملتقى أهل الحديث - 4 (40/ 495)
ولما انتشر التصوف الفلسفي في العالم الإسلامي , ودخلت فيه العناصر الوثنية , وتعلق الناس بالكرامات وغلوا فيها حتى ألف عبد الله بن أبي الدنيا جزء (من عاش بعد الموت)، وهو مطبوع , وتلقف من جاء بعده ممن لهم مزيد عناية بالخرافات كالسيوطي والشعراني والنبهاني وأبي البيض وغيرهم، وزادوا في ذلك ما شاء لهم هواهم , و إذا صح شيء من هذه الحكايات فتعليله واضح , وهو إما أن يكون من تلبيس الشيطان عليهم , أو من باب السيميا وهو من فروع علم السحر , وغايته أن يخيل للرائي أن الباطل حقا فيرى الميت يتحرك و يتكلم و نحو ذلك , و كان الفقيه عبد الرحمن بن عبد القادر الفاسي الفهري صاحب العمل الفاسي ممن يتقن ذلك كما ذكر في ترجمته, و ربما يتفق في بعض الناس أن يصاب بسكتة أو غيبوبة , قد تدوم أياما وشهورا ولا يعرف حاله, ولم يكن يومئذ ظهر من الوسائل العلمية ما يعرف الواقع , فيحسب أن المرء مات , وهو حي, وقد قيل عن بديع الزمان الهمذاني أنه أصيب بغيبوبة طالت فدفن وهو حي , ثم أفاق وهو في القبر فأخذ يصيح فسمعه بعض المارة وأبلغ عنه فكشف عنه فوجد قد مات , وقد خرق كفنه وهو قابض على لحيته.

----------

